# LooKing to Get a Rifle



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

Lookin to get a rifle
Would like to get your opinions on your guys rifles
looking to get it in 223 dont wanna spend more then 300? might spend more
whats the best rifle for your bang for buck


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I think you can buy a Savage Combo for that much. Don't buy an Edge


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Stevens-Savage axis are good rifles, top it with a VX1 Leupold 3x9 and go shoot. Trigger is a bit heavy but a good gunsmith for not a lot of money can smooth it out and get the pull down to 3lbs. I have the Stevens know of at least 5 others who have purchased them as well. They shoot almost anything accurately and have a 1-9 twist which will allow you to shoot higher grain bullets if you want and will handle the lighter bullets as well.

With cheap factory ammo I can consistently shoot at 1" MOA at 100 yards. With reloads or premium ammo I can do this at 200 yards. 
Couple friends have picked up the Axis with the factory scope and they are finding them to be accurate. Both have replaced the package scope with better optics, but again a good value.
Butt ugly gun and a bit heavy for the caliber, but I did not buy it for looks!


----------

